# What is a good first job for someone with no experience?



## AnAngelsLove

I am 19, and I really need to start doing something with myself, and I mean finding a job! I am so hesitant, and scared!


----------



## Jnmcda0

It depends on your skills, education, etc. What kind of work do you think you would like or be good at?


----------



## AnAngelsLove

Jnmcda0 said:


> It depends on your skills, education, etc. What kind of work do you think you would like or be good at?


I don't think I have any kills yet, because I havent been out doing anything. I am good with cleaning, ive thought of being a maid, but not sure! Anything that keeps me going, and not so social! A maid is kind what I had in mind..


----------



## persona non grata

Bookstores are pretty low stress.


----------



## Gorillaz

As far as I know, most jobs that require no exp are kind of retail related jobs, so there will be some customer interaction involved. I would think maybe being a cashier / waitress, but not sure how comfortable with that you are. Definetely good exposure though.

When I was applying for jobs with the government, there were a few clerical positions open, so that might be some good experience as well. A few of my friends scored jobs like that just knowing people who worked at doctor/dentists office, so maybe that is an option.

Also, maybe working at a clothing store, or at a retirement home might be a bit less anxiety inducing?


----------



## littlemisshy

My first job (I was 18 I think) was as a cashier. I was finishing my yr 12 and working at the same time. I worked there for nearly 4 yrs, it was boring but it was easy money. They train you so you dont need any experience.


----------



## olschool

fast food chains


----------



## DoctorRain

It really seems like when you get a job nowadays, its who you know. This is why I feel I have to network even if it means all over the USA.. you just never know who is keeping an eye on you.


----------



## humourless

maccas


----------



## AnAngelsLove

humourless said:


> maccas


Okay,


----------



## Elizabeth419

Fast food places are always hiring. After you do that for a while you will have something to put on a resume, and you could find something better like a retail job in the mall or something.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*With SA , I did in home care with the elderly. You go to their house to clean,cook,read to them play games or just sit and talk......it is VERY low stress since there is noone else there but you 2!! In Maine there is an organization called "Home Instead" senior care. They are AWESOME! They go with you the first time to meet the client and go over your duties and then POOF they are gone! Just you and the client! *
*So look up in your area for this type of group/company and try it. You would get to clean and get paid better than what a maid would make, with Home Instead you start out at 9.50 per hour then get pay raises as you go. They train you, and it is in their place that it takes place with other caregivers like you would be but in VERY small classes I think I went to one with the most was with 6 of us....the rest of the training sessions had even less people!!!*
*It is an AWESOME JOB!!!!*


----------



## Ashley1990

Customer care executive at a call center


----------



## AnAngelsLove

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *With SA , I did in home care with the elderly. You go to their house to clean,cook,read to them play games or just sit and talk......it is VERY low stress since there is noone else there but you 2!! In Maine there is an organization called "Home Instead" senior care. They are AWESOME! They go with you the first time to meet the client and go over your duties and then POOF they are gone! Just you and the client! *
> *So look up in your area for this type of group/company and try it. You would get to clean and get paid better than what a maid would make, with Home Instead you start out at 9.50 per hour then get pay raises as you go. They train you, and it is in their place that it takes place with other caregivers like you would be but in VERY small classes I think I went to one with the most was with 6 of us....the rest of the training sessions had even less people!!!*
> *It is an AWESOME JOB!!!!*


Oh wow, that sounds really nice!


----------



## northstar1991

-cashier
-fast food worker
-stock person at a grocery store
-waiter/waitress
-bus person at a restaurant


----------



## Amileaway

I don't think you have to worry about SA when getting an entry-level job, most of what you're gonna be doing is just learning how to do the job, and then doing it. That said, my first job was a pizza place. It was good because I was usually only there for the busy part of the day, so I always had something to do. And any food spot like that is gonna love someone who takes their extra time to do some cleaning. There will ALWAYS be something for you to clean at those places.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Why do u need a job at your age ? I suggest going to college then think about working. You will get paid WAY better after finishing it.


----------



## thererobinson65

Hello RiverRainbow,


RenegadeReloaded is right. Buy maybe you can do part time jobs working at home. Try to research about it. This is actually works for my niece.:yes


----------

